# Juventus - Chievo: 12 Settembre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (4 Settembre 2015)

Torna la Serie A dopo la sosta per le nazionali. Testa coda assolutamente inedito ed inaspettato. La capolista Chievo, a punteggio pieno, affronta la Juventus ferma a 0 punti dopo due partite di campionato.

Juventus - Chievo si gioca, in anticipo, Sabato 12 Settembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

Dove vedere Juventus - Chievo in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20:45.

A seguire, news, formazioni e commenti


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Settembre 2015)

E qui si fermeranno le battute sul Chievo capolista


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Settembre 2015)

testacoda affascinante, prima contro ultima, il miglior attacco del campionato contro il peggior attacco... ma si sa che il conad stadium è un campetto ostico ed è difficile che sia violato per due volte di fila, per cui immagino che il chievo potrebbe anche accontentarsi di un punto. Juve obbligata a vincere per agganciare il Milan e tenere vivo il sogno Europa League.


----------



## Mou (4 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> testacoda affascinante, prima contro ultima, il miglior attacco del campionato contro il peggior attacco... ma si sa che il conad stadium è un campetto ostico ed è difficile che sia violato per due volte di fila, per cui immagino che il chievo potrebbe anche accontentarsi di un punto. Juve obbligata a vincere per agganciare il Milan e tenere vivo il sogno Europa League.



Ma quanto stai godendo?


----------



## Renegade (4 Settembre 2015)

Il Chievo è molto in forma e sono dei catenacciari di prim'ordine. Non saprei. Di sicuro la Juventus non può perdere. Questa la vincerà. Anzi, mi aspetto lo stop con pareggio della Roma a Frosinone.

Se [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] non la smette di godere a riccio la Juventus tornerà imbattuta da qui alla fine prima o poi.


----------



## Atletico Maniero (4 Settembre 2015)

Potrebbero farci il coro "SALUTATE LA CAPOLISTA!!!"..................il Chievo...........allo Stadium........


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il Chievo è molto in forma e sono dei catenacciari di prim'ordine. Non saprei. Di sicuro la Juventus non può perdere. Questa la vincerà. Anzi, mi aspetto lo stop con pareggio della Roma a Frosinone.
> 
> Se [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] non la smette di godere a riccio la Juventus tornerà imbattuta da qui alla fine prima o poi.


Se Roten non la smettte , la Juve farà il record di 108 punti, vincerà la Champions e la Coppa italia


----------



## markjordan (4 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> E qui si fermeranno le battute sul Chievo capolista


dici ?


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> dici ?



Io spero di no  , ma purtroppo succederà


----------



## vota DC (4 Settembre 2015)

Senza gol annullati, cosa che dovrebbe avvenire molto probabilmente (lo stadio è loro, i giocatori fermano il gioco per piangere dall'arbitro) la Juventus potrebbe non vincere. Certo che se dovesse perdere o pareggiare potrebbero verificarsi dei disordini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2015)

È scientificamente impossibile un altro stop dopo due sconfitte nelle prime due di campionato, 1 facile facile con almeno 2 goal di scarto.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se @Roten1896 non la smette di godere a riccio la Juventus tornerà imbattuta da qui alla fine prima o poi.



L'ironia questa sconosciuta  proprio perché torneranno a stravincere fatevi due risate ora, c'è tempo per piangere

che poi io rido e piango veramente soltanto per Milan e H96


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Settembre 2015)

adesso seriamente la juventus non è nella situazione più semplice possibile sicuramente schiererà una formazione migliore delle precedenti giornate, ma ci sono comunque nuovi giocatori che devono entrare in sintonia... moralmente il chievo non ha nulla da perdere si è già fatto 6 punti insperati (perdeva 1-0 a Empoli e con la Lazio di certo alla vigilia non sognavano una vittoria così) quindi i casi sono due:

- proprio perché hanno fatto 6 punti sono liberi di piegarsi a 90
- giocano con serenità e provano a creare grattacapi a un cantiere aperto come i gobbi 

io penso che se la juventus non segna nei primi 20/25 minuti farà molta fatica anche contro questi, se invece fa gol dopo 3' potrebbe anche dilagare


----------



## Renegade (4 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È scientificamente impossibile un altro stop dopo due sconfitte nelle prime due di campionato, 1 facile facile con almeno 2 goal di scarto.



Tu stai sperando che perdano più di quanto ci speri Roten


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tu stai sperando che perdano più di quanto ci speri Roten


La mia frase afferma l'esatto contrario


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2015)

Paloschino lo metto in campo


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

*Buffon; Caceres, Barzagli, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Pereyra, Marchisio, Sturaro; Hernanes; Morata, Dybala**


Bizzarri; Frey, Gamberini, Cesar, Gobbi; Castro, Rigoni, Hetemaj; Birsa; Paloschi, Meggiorini.*


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

E uno


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Mi stavo giusto chiedendo se la Roma e il Chievo giocassero da sole il campionato probabilmente la Roma arriverebbe seconda


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

Il gol della bandiera è stato fatto.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Settembre 2015)

Chievo momentaneamente a +9 sulla Juve.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

Probabilmente vinceranno 10-1, ma rispetto all'anno scorso sono una roba imbarazzante.


----------



## Djici (12 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E uno





Preferisco non dire nulla che poi vincono 5-1


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

Pazzesco, Acciuga ha la data di scadenza attaccata in fronte: 1 anno


----------



## Hellscream (12 Settembre 2015)

Ancora non hanno pareggiato?


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

Il Chievo pero  stanno vincendo e cosa fanno? si sbilanciano e fanno partire la Juve in contropiede .


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, Acciuga ha la data di scadenza attaccata in fronte: 1 anno



voglio bene a Max ma un esonero sarebbe sacrosanto


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Il Chievo pero  stanno vincendo e cosa fanno? si sbilanciano e fanno partire la Juve in contropiede .



Hai fatto 6 punti in due giornate e affronti la Juventus da capolista, giusto provare a giocarsela. c'è tempo per fare le barricate


----------



## Marilson (12 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ma quanto stai godendo?



guarda non puoi neanche immaginare


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Al un mio amico, gli ho detto di comprare hetemaj al fantacalcio


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

Eccallà


----------



## miticotoro (12 Settembre 2015)

In ottica scudetto (scherzo, lotteremo per EL, spero) per noi granata sarebbe meglio un pareggio


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

Morata pare Costantino della Gherardesca


----------



## robs91 (12 Settembre 2015)

Ottima partita di Alex Sandro.Il resto poca roba fino ad adesso.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

*Juve Chievo 0-1 Fine PT*


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Allegri super spocchioso, sei a zero punti e non metti Pogba, roba davvero da esonero durante la partita. Non me l'aspettavo da lui.


----------



## Sir Pilade (12 Settembre 2015)

Chievo sempre più capolista hahahaha


----------



## Hellscream (12 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Chievo sempre più capolista hahahaha



Il tuo nickname, il tuo avatar   porti grandi notizie da Londra?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il tuo nickname, il tuo avatar   porti grandi notizie da Londra?



Sensazionali  ahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

non è male questo sandro comunque


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è male questo sandro comunque



l'ho detto ed è stato ammonito


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2015)

Vinceranno nella ripresa,ma intanto godo nel constatare che si vede finalmente la mano di Allegri.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

cosa ha preso Buffon O_O


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Settembre 2015)

Tiro da 90 milioni di Pobbà!


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

Pobbahahahahahhaha


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

Prove di pareggio palo  .


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

Annullato strano 

era regolare rolft


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Settembre 2015)

Annullato un gol al Chievo.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

come fa ad andare ancora in giro Dainelli?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Settembre 2015)

Nettamente fuorigioco con fallaccio su Bonucci che era sul pallone ed è stato scaraventato via


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

ma che gol ha annullato? boh...


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Settembre 2015)

non mi sembrava in fuorigioco....


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Settembre 2015)

Sono davvero triste.. bastava che il Milan facesse un mercato decente e sarebbe stato il nostro anno. Bastava prendere Ibra. Se la Roma non vince quest'anno...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

con questo cambio Maran vuole perdere la partita, non devi coprirti quando l'avversario è alle corde


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Settembre 2015)

Il pareggio, comunque, è nell'aria.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> con questo cambio Maran vuole perdere la partita, non devi coprirti quando l'avversario è alle corde



Infatti già hanno perso 40 metri di campo, quando uno è un perdente..


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono davvero triste.. bastava che il Milan facesse un mercato decente e sarebbe stato il nostro anno. Bastava prendere Ibra. Se la Roma non vince quest'anno...



infatti vincerà l'Inter


----------



## danyaj87 (12 Settembre 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Nettamente fuorigioco con fallaccio su Bonucci che era sul pallone ed è stato scaraventato via



Non ho capito fuorigioco o fallaccio . Vero che non c'era mai il fallo per il chievo


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

oddio Pepe


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> infatti vincerà l'Inter



Più facile lo vinca il Sassuolo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Settembre 2015)

Mammamia Pepe è così grasso che sembra Felipe Melo


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

Eccolo il regalino rigore scotantissimo.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

Ahahahhahahaha che scandalo!


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Settembre 2015)

Rigore Juventus.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

eccola lì l'invenzione che sblocca il campionato della juve


----------



## markjordan (12 Settembre 2015)

vergogna senza fine


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Settembre 2015)

Scusate dov'è il rigore


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

Ora vanno a vincerla


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Settembre 2015)

ladrata cosmica


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Settembre 2015)

Hanno tempo per fare anche il secondo e secondo me ce la faranno.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

Non so se il rigore c'era, forse no, ma quel Cesar ha fatto un intervento ridicolo. Queste entrate (tipo quella di Romagnoli contro la Fiore) ruvide sul fondo campo sono str. uniche


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Settembre 2015)

Io ero convinto non l'avesse dato ma scherziamo? Si era capito a velocità normale!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Settembre 2015)

Chievo che vuole la punizione, arbitro che da il vantaggio, boh


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

Passano le stagioni ma è sempre la stessa storia ecco perchè per me il campionato Italiano perde sempre più punti.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

Ma Bizzarri ha 55 anni??


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

Adesso darà mezz'ora di recupero


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2015)

Vabbe dai ma così il campionato non ha logica di esistere: tra il goal annullato ed il rigore è una roba vergognosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

che odio massimo mauro al commento


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

Pobba ma levati dai cog


----------



## markjordan (12 Settembre 2015)

i rigorelli di questo tipo li danno solo quando "voglioo"
al carpi con l'inter ultranetto , no
ma voi ricordate il derby di coppa con 2 arbitri ? cosa non ci diedero su Serginho ? io mi segnai l'arbitro , sapete che fine ha fatto ?


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Settembre 2015)

quadrado.....nonono cascado.....tuffado


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

*Juve - Chievo 1-1 FINALE

Juve a 1 punto dopo 3 giornate*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Settembre 2015)

Chievo derubato allo Juventus Stadium! Epico


----------



## Andrea89 (12 Settembre 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> i rigorelli di questo tipo li danno solo quando "voglioo"
> al carpi con l'inter ultranetto , no
> ma voi ricordate il derby di coppa con 2 arbitri ? cosa non ci diedero su Serginho ? io mi segnai l'arbitro , sapete che fine ha fatto ?


Non ricordo, che arbitro era?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Rubati 2 punti al Chievo che meritava di stare in vetta. Brutta roba questa Serie A.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

Col chievo torneremo a fare risultato. Rassegnatevi cit.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Settembre 2015)

Rispetto all'anno scorso c'è una differenza ABISSALE. La scorsa stagione la Juve questa partita l'avrebbe vinta ALMENO 4-0.

P.S. Io a Manchester non mi presenterei.


----------



## Sir Pilade (12 Settembre 2015)

Che scandalo..


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2015)

1 Punto regalato da super Guida, grandissimo super Allegri   .


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2015)

Acciughino


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Settembre 2015)

ma solo a me sti aborti tolgono la voglia di seguire la serie a ???...mamma mia ma che SCHIFO...ma vogliamo farci sentire e rispedire questi infami dove meritano???...vergogna vergogna vergogna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Settembre 2015)

Passano gli anni, cambiano le rose, ma i ladri sono sempre lì sulla scena pronti a non smentirsi mai.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Il Chievo derubato allo Stadium. 
Se me lo avessero detto , gli avrei riso in faccia.
P.s contina la mia streak , ogni volta che commento una partita della Juve, questa non vince ( Supercoppa a parte, ma li chiunque vinceva andava bene  )


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma solo a me sti aborti tolgono la voglia di seguire la serie a ???...mamma mia ma che SCHIFO...ma vogliamo farci sentire e rispedire questi infami dove meritano???...vergogna vergogna vergogna



fiato sprecato, Guida tra l'altro è lo stesso che nell'anno del primo scudetto di Conte non diede 3 rigori al Cagliari in uno Juventus-Cagliari per 3 falli di mano


----------



## Hellscream (12 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma solo a me sti aborti tolgono la voglia di seguire la serie a ???...mamma mia ma che SCHIFO...ma vogliamo farci sentire e rispedire questi infami dove meritano???...vergogna vergogna vergogna



Inutile protestare, almeno dal punto di vista nostro, dal punto di vista del Chievo ovviamente è giustussimo, ma per loro questo risultato, anche per come è arrivato, è come una sconfitta...


----------



## accadde_domani (12 Settembre 2015)

Stasera la Juve avrebbe meritato addirittura la sconfitta, ma sono certo che si tratta solo di un periodo no. Rimangono ancora la compagine più attrezzata, tecnicamente e non solo, per lo scudetto.


----------



## Sir Pilade (12 Settembre 2015)

Cuadrado è il nuovo Krasic?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Hanno tempo per fare anche il secondo e secondo me ce la faranno.



ma dove vuoi che vadano, se non gli danno il rigore (con gol annullato al chievo) nemmeno pareggiavano


----------



## markjordan (12 Settembre 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non ricordo, che arbitro era?



l'unico radiato , credo
mi rifiuto di nominarlo


----------



## vota DC (12 Settembre 2015)

Però anche le altre volte hanno annullato i gol del Chievo che giocava contro la Juventus.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Stasera la Juve avrebbe meritato addirittura la sconfitta, ma sono certo che si tratta solo di un periodo no. Rimangono ancora la compagine più attrezzata, tecnicamente e non solo, per lo scudetto.



Ma quale scudetto, figurati.

1 punto in 3 partite...


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Cuadrado è il nuovo Krasic?


 grande [MENTION=2358]Sir Pilade[/MENTION] 
Da Romanista lo spero  , quel bidone di Krasic , "il nuovo Nedved"


----------



## devils milano (12 Settembre 2015)

fino a questo momento la juve non fa paura a nessuno


----------



## Sir Pilade (12 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> grande [MENTION=2358]Sir Pilade[/MENTION]
> Da Romanista lo spero  , quel bidone di Krasic , "il nuovo Nedved"



La tecnica da doppio carpiato c'è in tutti e tre!


----------



## Hellscream (12 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale scudetto, figurati.
> 
> 1 punto in 3 partite...



Di cui 2 in casa, con squadre più che abbordabili...


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale scudetto, figurati.
> 
> 1 punto in 3 partite...


.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> La tecnica da doppio carpiato c'è in tutti e tre!



Vero


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2015)

Mamma che disfatta sarà col City. Servirà una prestazione venti volte migliore di queste viste in campionato.


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2015)

Comunque riguardando il rigore c'era.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (12 Settembre 2015)

Ero convinto che con la sosta e i nuovi acquisti le cose sarebbero migliorate....malissimo


----------



## Milan7champions (12 Settembre 2015)

Ecco il vero Allegri


----------



## Juve nel cuore (12 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Passano gli anni, cambiano le rose, ma i ladri sono sempre lì sulla scena pronti a non smentirsi mai.



il rigore su Cuadrado è netto,così come ce n',era uno ancora più netto su Pogba sull'1-0.
così come era regolarissimo il gol del Chievo.

Ha sbagliato da una parte e dell'altra non capisco che abbiate da ridire pure oggi


----------



## sballotello (12 Settembre 2015)

Allegri è un mediocre..forse adesso lo capite


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Ero convinto che con la sosta e i nuovi acquisti le cose sarebbero migliorate....malissimo



sono migliorate, avete fatto un punto, perdenti


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

che troll Allegri
"a marzo saremo in un'altra posizione di classifica"


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Passano gli anni, cambiano le rose, ma i ladri sono sempre lì sulla scena pronti a non smentirsi mai.





Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il Chievo derubato allo Stadium.
> Se me lo avessero detto , gli avrei riso in faccia.
> P.s contina la mia streak , ogni volta che commento una partita della Juve, questa non vince ( Supercoppa a parte, ma li chiunque vinceva andava bene  )



Vabbè per me oggi nulla da dire, il gol annullato al Chievo era inesistente (perchè il fallo non c'era), il rigore ci può stare (non l'ho rivisto) ma ce n'era un altro su Pogba.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che troll Allegri
> "a marzo saremo in un'altra posizione di classifica"



Eppure queste parole le ho già sentite


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> testacoda affascinante, prima contro ultima, il miglior attacco del campionato contro il peggior attacco... ma si sa che il conad stadium è un campetto ostico ed è difficile che sia violato per due volte di fila, per cui immagino che il chievo potrebbe anche accontentarsi di un punto.



è andata comunque come avevo pronosticato, domani i giornali titoleranno trionfanti
*La Juve è viva, stoppato il Chievo!!*


----------



## juve_inworld (12 Settembre 2015)

Allegri 

Lo odio da quando era da voi.


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Settembre 2015)

Il gol annullato al Chievo non l'ho visto, cosi come non ho visto il presunto rigore su Pogba. Però il rigore su Cuadrado c'era. E' netto dai.

Ora che ho finito di cenare (Avevo ospiti a casa e uno di questi è Juventino, rosicava come pochi ahah) posso andare a sbronzarmi con i miei amici. Godo, non per il pareggio della Juve, ma per Allegri. Lo dicevo l'anno scorso che bisognava aspettare quest'anno per vedere la sua pessima mano.

Allenatore sopravvalutato come pochi. Ben ti sta Comodino antico del '700. Che la birra venga a me 

Adiosssss


----------



## Marchisio89 (12 Settembre 2015)

Sono disgustato, stanno addirittura facendo peggio di quanto pensavo. Non ho parole, assurdo.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Settembre 2015)

calo fisiologico che mi aspettavo, anche se non così.
Lì dietro l'età media è altissima, Pirlo, tevez e Vidal non li sostituisci con qualche rattoppo, Pogba fuori condizione, mentalmente sono a terra causa mercato e batosta dopo stagione che sanno essere IRRIPETIBILE.
Ci siamo passati anche noi milanisti, purtroppo.


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2015)

"Abbiamo fatto un grandissimo mercato" (cit.)

Una grande squadra disintegrata e distrutta da un totale pazzo incompetente che ha buttato nel cesso più di 100 milioni creando un osceno aborto di squadra.


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che troll Allegri
> "a marzo saremo in un'altra posizione di classifica"



Prendo il commento di Roten come uno a caso da cui prendere spunto. 
In questa situazione drammatica mi spiegate che colpe avrebbe Allegri? La squadra gli è stata smantellata, completamente. Sul mercato, eccetto Sandro e Khedira, sono arrivati giocatori a dir poco indegni e imbarazzanti. La squadra è assemblata malissimo, i giocatori a disposizioni non sono minimamente funzionali al sistema di gioco. Voi potrete giustamente dire che non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco, ma io dico "cavolo è ovvio!". E non potrebbe essere diversamente visto che la rosa si è completata ad Agosto INOLTRATO.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prendo il commento di Roten come uno a caso da cui prendere spunto.
> In questa situazione drammatica mi spiegate che colpe avrebbe Allegri? La squadra gli è stata smantellata, completamente. Sul mercato, eccetto Sandro e Khedira, sono arrivati giocatori a dir poco indegni e imbarazzanti. La squadra è assemblata malissimo, i giocatori a disposizioni non sono minimamente funzionali al sistema di gioco. Voi potrete giustamente dire che non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco, ma io dico "cavolo è ovvio!". E non potrebbe essere diversamente visto che la rosa si è completata ad Agosto INOLTRATO.



A me Allegri sta simpatico e lo stimo e non ha tutte le colpe così come non le aveva al Milan. Però ogni tanto posso ironizzare su qualche sua trollata in TV, specialmente ora che non è più al Milan. 

Però stasera ha sbagliato palesemente a tagliare fuori Pogba dall'11 iniziale. Non perché Pogba possa farti vincere da solo (a dispetto ci quel che ne pensino i media) ma perché lui è insieme a Marchisio uno dei punti fermi rimasti di un centrocampo quasi totalmente nuovo. Inoltre con questa scelta inaspettata a mezz'ora dall'inizio del match, ha lanciato un messaggio che non è da lui: "Sto sottovalutando il mio avversario" col risultato che al 5' stava già perdendo una partita che poi non è più riuscito a raddrizzare.

Penso che si esageri a definire IMBARAZZANTE il mercato della Juve, così come si esagera a definire IMBARAZZANTE il mercato del Milan. Però è vero che la Juventus è più debole dello scorso anno e non è più la favorita in Serie A (a Sky gli opinionisti hanno corretto decisamente il tiro e adesso parlano di lotta per i primi 4 posti)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Settembre 2015)

Max vai al Barcellona cosí fra 2 anni vendono Messi, Neymar e Suarez.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Max vai al Barcellona cosí fra 2 anni vendono Messi, Neymar e Suarez.



 
se Messi lascia il Barcellona siamo in pole


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Settembre 2015)

Per me non si puo ancora scartare la Juventus, cmq benissimo il Chievo, squadra semplice e ordinata


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> "Abbiamo fatto un grandissimo mercato" (cit.)
> 
> Una grande squadra disintegrata e distrutta da un totale pazzo incompetente che ha buttato nel cesso più di 100 milioni creando un osceno aborto di squadra.


 [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION], anche se hai ragione, mi fai morire , quando ti incazzi


----------



## juve_inworld (13 Settembre 2015)

La squadra è fortissima, il cess.o è allegri, và esonerato. Questa squadra è da semifinale Champions, non smetterò mai di dirlo, corre più dei 4 anni scorsi insieme, ma non esiste un gioco, perchè non esiste un allenatore. Se si inizia a fare sul serio, non ce ne per nessuno, gli juventini fake sul forum stanno venendo con queste prestazioni


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prendo il commento di Roten come uno a caso da cui prendere spunto.
> In questa situazione drammatica mi spiegate che colpe avrebbe Allegri? La squadra gli è stata smantellata, completamente. Sul mercato, eccetto Sandro e Khedira, sono arrivati giocatori a dir poco indegni e imbarazzanti. *La squadra è assemblata malissimo, i giocatori a disposizioni non sono minimamente funzionali al sistema di gioco.* Voi potrete giustamente dire che non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco, ma io dico "cavolo è ovvio!". E non potrebbe essere diversamente visto che la rosa si è completata ad Agosto INOLTRATO.



Sistema di gioco e squadra assemblata male con giocatori non funzionali al sistema di gioco non sono colpe anche di Allegri? Ha tante opportunità di formazione e di uomini, proprio quest'anno si vedrà quant'è bravo, la realtà è che non è più la squadra di Conte a parte la difesa, che però aveva davanti un certo Pirlo.


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (13 Settembre 2015)

Vedremo con Marchisio e Khedira. Per ora godo come un riccio. Spero che il City li umili


----------



## Marchisio89 (13 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> "Abbiamo fatto un grandissimo mercato" (cit.)
> 
> Una grande squadra disintegrata e distrutta da un totale pazzo incompetente che ha buttato nel cesso più di 100 milioni creando un osceno aborto di squadra.


Eh ma ora abbiamo il bilancio in utile, fa niente se poi in campo vediamo cose oscene.
Che poi fatico anche a capirne il senso, dato che facendo cosí, si rischia seriamente di non centrare i traguardi e quindi perdere soldi dagli sponsor e soprattutto dalla Champions.
Di questo passo usciamo ai gironi e l'anno prossimo vedremo la vedremo in TV.

Marotta é il nuovo Galliani, é solo un pagliaccio montato.




juve_inworld ha scritto:


> La squadra è fortissima, il cess.o è allegri, và esonerato. Questa squadra è da semifinale Champions, non smetterò mai di dirlo, corre più dei 4 anni scorsi insieme, ma non esiste un gioco, perchè non esiste un allenatore. Se si inizia a fare sul serio, non ce ne per nessuno, gli juventini fake sul forum stanno venendo con queste prestazioni


Allegri ovviamente ha le sue colpe, ma la colpa maggiore ce l'hanno i dirigenti. Che ci puó fare Allegri se gli prendono Cuadrado+Mandzukic, che non c'entrano una mazza col sistema di gioco nostro, una pippa come Hernanes e vari giocatori "di sacrificio". Sarebbe difficile per chiunque!

Hanno ucciso uno squadrone sti maledetti, non capisco come si possa difendere uno come Marotta. 100 e passa milioni per ritrovarci nella emme fino al collo, complimenti.


----------



## Marchisio89 (13 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sistema di gioco e squadra assemblata male con giocatori non funzionali al sistema di gioco non sono colpe anche di Allegri? Ha tante opportunità di formazione e di uomini, proprio quest'anno si vedrà quant'è bravo, la realtà è che non è più la squadra di Conte a parte la difesa, che però aveva davanti un certo Pirlo.


Hanno preso X e Y senza coinvolgere l'allenatore. Cuadrado cosa ci azzecca con il rombo di centrocampo? il trequartista che chiede da Gennaio dov'é? sarebbe quel paraculo brasiliano? C'é tantissima confusione all'interno della societá.

Si sta ripetendo la storia del Milan post Ibra, solo che quel Milan non aveva 100+ mln da spendere per continuare a vincere. La Juventus sí ed é inaccettabile vedere questo schifo in campo.


----------



## juve_inworld (13 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Allegri ovviamente ha le sue colpe, ma la colpa maggiore ce l'hanno i dirigenti. Che ci puó fare Allegri se gli prendono Cuadrado+Mandzukic, che non c'entrano una mazza col sistema di gioco nostro, una pippa come Hernanes e vari giocatori "di sacrificio". Sarebbe difficile per chiunque!
> 
> Hanno ucciso uno squadrone sti maledetti, non capisco come si possa difendere uno come Marotta. 100 e passa milioni per ritrovarci nella emme fino al collo, complimenti.


Su Allegri non ce nulla da aggiungere, ma non è l'allenatore giusto per prendere una squadra fresca e metterla in moto, lui ha mentalità provinciale, lo dicevo anche l'anno scorso, non si può giocare per vincere 1x0 e chiudersi, sperando di non prendere gol, soffrendo durante 60min, se ci fosse Conte con questa rosa, vincerebbe il campionato alla prima giornata dai, sono giocatori che l'anno scorso erano di livello mondiale, al pieno delle forze, nelle proprie nazionali, Hernanes incluso, tutti i tifosi di qualsiasi squadra avrebbero voluto ALMENO Cuadrado + Hernanes (quando era alla Lazio), e Mandzukic al Bayern faceva il fenomeno, anche se ad alcuni non è mai piaciuto. Io abito in brasile, oggi i commentaristi parlavano di panchina stellare della Juve, e come si fà a dargli torto? Abbiamo una panchina capace di essere titolare in tutte le squadre del nostro campionato, e 80% dell'europa. Qui il problema è la mentalità, l'allenatore, e forse, il colpo grosso promesso ma non venuto, da Marotta, ma direi che non è la colpa principale, abbiamo grandi giocatori, sono sicurissimo che in alcun momento ci sveglieremo, spero che non sia troppo tardi, ma se vinciamo contro il Man City (2x0, roba del genere), si riprende il passo. La squadra può facilmente vincere lo scudetto, e fare bene in Champions, se si riesce a farli giocare bene insieme, sono sicuro che la squadra ha la forza di essere meglio dell'anno scorso, magari non vinceremo gli stessi trofei, e non arriveremo lontanissimo in Champions, ma con una cessione nel prossimo mercato, o nella prossima finestra, la società si sveglierà e porterà il top player... sono sicuro che non sono contenti neanche loro, bastava vedere la faccia di Lapo e Andrea oggi allo stadio.


----------



## Djici (13 Settembre 2015)

Si sapeva che il momento della verita stava per arrivare per Allegri.

Facile fare il fenomeno con Ibrahimovic e Tevez.


----------



## diavolo (13 Settembre 2015)

Allegri non è questo visto nelle prime tre partite,può fare decisamente peggio.


----------



## Djici (13 Settembre 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Allegri non è questo visto nelle prime tre partite,può fare decisamente peggio.


----------



## Marchisio89 (13 Settembre 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Su Allegri non ce nulla da aggiungere, ma non è l'allenatore giusto per prendere una squadra fresca e metterla in moto, lui ha mentalità provinciale, lo dicevo anche l'anno scorso, non si può giocare per vincere 1x0 e chiudersi, sperando di non prendere gol, soffrendo durante 60min, se ci fosse Conte con questa rosa, vincerebbe il campionato alla prima giornata dai, sono giocatori che l'anno scorso erano di livello mondiale, al pieno delle forze, nelle proprie nazionali, Hernanes incluso, tutti i tifosi di qualsiasi squadra avrebbero voluto ALMENO Cuadrado + Hernanes (quando era alla Lazio), e Mandzukic al Bayern faceva il fenomeno, anche se ad alcuni non è mai piaciuto. Io abito in brasile, oggi i commentaristi parlavano di panchina stellare della Juve, e come si fà a dargli torto? Abbiamo una panchina capace di essere titolare in tutte le squadre del nostro campionato, e 80% dell'europa. Qui il problema è la mentalità, l'allenatore, e forse, il colpo grosso promesso ma non venuto, da Marotta, ma direi che non è la colpa principale, abbiamo grandi giocatori, sono sicurissimo che in alcun momento ci sveglieremo, spero che non sia troppo tardi, ma se vinciamo contro il Man City (2x0, roba del genere), si riprende il passo. La squadra può facilmente vincere lo scudetto, e fare bene in Champions, se si riesce a farli giocare bene insieme, sono sicuro che la squadra ha la forza di essere meglio dell'anno scorso, magari non vinceremo gli stessi trofei, e non arriveremo lontanissimo in Champions, ma con una cessione nel prossimo mercato, o nella prossima finestra, la società si sveglierà e porterà il top player... sono sicuro che non sono contenti neanche loro, bastava vedere la faccia di Lapo e Andrea oggi allo stadio.


Io ad Allegri rimprovero soprattutto la forma fisica dei giocatori - forse anche gli infortuni.
Mandzukic a me in Bundesliga piaceva molto, peró soprattutto al Bayern, veniva servito con cross continui sulle fasce facendo la punta centrale...cioé l'esatto opposto di come giochiamo noi. Da noi il gioco sulle fasce é inesistente (non bastano certo Sandro e Cuadrado part-time) e giochiamo a due in attacco. 20 Mln per uno che non rientra nel piano tecnico della squadra, mica pochi.


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sistema di gioco e squadra assemblata male con giocatori non funzionali al sistema di gioco non sono colpe anche di Allegri? Ha tante opportunità di formazione e di uomini, proprio quest'anno si vedrà quant'è bravo, la realtà è che non è più la squadra di Conte a parte la difesa, che però aveva davanti un certo Pirlo.



ma i difensori della juve sono forti?ti ricordi bonucci e chiellini nell'era preconte?
La fortuna della juve è stato il centrocampo con vidal-pirlo-marchisio e poi pogba...ovviamente togli un paio di questi elementi senza degni sostituti e l incantesimo svanisce.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Su Allegri non ce nulla da aggiungere, ma non è l'allenatore giusto per prendere una squadra fresca e metterla in moto, lui ha mentalità provinciale, lo dicevo anche l'anno scorso, non si può giocare per vincere 1x0 e chiudersi, sperando di non prendere gol, soffrendo durante 60min, se ci fosse Conte con questa rosa, vincerebbe il campionato alla prima giornata dai, sono giocatori che l'anno scorso erano di livello mondiale, al pieno delle forze, nelle proprie nazionali, Hernanes incluso, tutti i tifosi di qualsiasi squadra avrebbero voluto ALMENO Cuadrado + Hernanes (quando era alla Lazio), e Mandzukic al Bayern faceva il fenomeno, anche se ad alcuni non è mai piaciuto. Io abito in brasile, oggi i commentaristi parlavano di panchina stellare della Juve, e come si fà a dargli torto? Abbiamo una panchina capace di essere titolare in tutte le squadre del nostro campionato, e 80% dell'europa. Qui il problema è la mentalità, l'allenatore, e forse, il colpo grosso promesso ma non venuto, da Marotta, ma direi che non è la colpa principale, abbiamo grandi giocatori, sono sicurissimo che in alcun momento ci sveglieremo, spero che non sia troppo tardi, ma se vinciamo contro il Man City (2x0, roba del genere), si riprende il passo. La squadra può facilmente vincere lo scudetto, e fare bene in Champions, se si riesce a farli giocare bene insieme, sono sicuro che la squadra ha la forza di essere meglio dell'anno scorso, magari non vinceremo gli stessi trofei, e non arriveremo lontanissimo in Champions, ma con una cessione nel prossimo mercato, o nella prossima finestra, la società si sveglierà e porterà il top player... sono sicuro che non sono contenti neanche loro, bastava vedere la faccia di Lapo e Andrea oggi allo stadio.



Io sono d accordo con te, ma secondo me quest anno uscirete alla distanza, allegri tranne l anno scorso è solito sbagliare gli inizi di stagione anche se un punto in tre partite non gli era mai capitato neanche con noi, per me avete una bella squadra ma si deve assemblare e magari con un altro modulo visto che avete preso cuadrado che va sfruttato..per dire Pereyra può fare pure l esterno dall altro lato con dybala e morata davanti, per me il problema principale è la difesa, io lascerei Rugani, a centrocampo manca il filtro che faceva Vidal e in attacco la personalità di tevez però a tutto questo si può sopperire con un gioco, avendo le idee chiare e allegri non mi sembra ce le abbia e uno che quando la squadra va male ca in confusione e inizia a fare scelte anche assurde..


----------



## BlackAndWhite (13 Settembre 2015)

si vede che questo anno sara dura.10 giocatori nuovi e mancha il vero leader in centrocampo e in attaco.e puoi anche molto sfiga la partita subito in discesa con il solo tiro che finisce in rete come contro udinese.anche allegri un po di colpa lo ha..ieri con tutti quelli cros che ha fatto sandro doveva fare giocare mandzukic e non morata.


alex sandro ha fatto una grande partita dribla e crosa molto bene.


----------



## Black (13 Settembre 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Allegri non è questo visto nelle prime tre partite,può fare decisamente peggio.



ahahah! bella questa.

devo dire che vedere gli odiati bianconeri così in difficoltà mi stupisce un pò e rallegra TANTO! anche se conosco le (in)capacità di Allegri, penso che con la rosa che hanno si risolleveranno e arriveranno comunque a lottare per il 1° posto. Ci vuole un pò di tempo per assemblare i nuovi acquisti e potrebbe essere che hanno fatto pure una preparazione per essere al top più avanti.


----------



## vota DC (13 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prendo il commento di Roten come uno a caso da cui prendere spunto.
> In questa situazione drammatica mi spiegate che colpe avrebbe Allegri? La squadra gli è stata smantellata, completamente. Sul mercato, eccetto Sandro e Khedira, sono arrivati giocatori a dir poco indegni e imbarazzanti.



Ma appunto, questo ti richiede Thiago e Ibra per arrivare FORSE primo. Per quanto indebolita la rosa non è da squadra da un punto, quanto è il monte ingaggi del Chievo?


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Settembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ecco il vero Allegri



eh....


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prendo il commento di Roten come uno a caso da cui prendere spunto.
> In questa situazione drammatica mi spiegate che colpe avrebbe Allegri? La squadra gli è stata smantellata, completamente. Sul mercato, eccetto Sandro e Khedira, sono arrivati giocatori a dir poco indegni e imbarazzanti. La squadra è assemblata malissimo, i giocatori a disposizioni non sono minimamente funzionali al sistema di gioco. Voi potrete giustamente dire che non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco, ma io dico "cavolo è ovvio!". E non potrebbe essere diversamente visto che la rosa si è completata ad Agosto INOLTRATO.



scusami, ma hai visto che 11 avevate contro Udinese e Chievo? ci può stare tutto il discorso sullo smantellamento della squadra, ma perdere contro l'Udinese e cavarvela per un soffio contro il Chievo mi paiono difficili da giustificare con il fatto che ti mancano Khedira e Marchisio ( in parte)e i nuovi sono assemblati male.. certo, se poi fai giocare Cuadrado l'ultima quarto d'ora..


----------



## markjordan (13 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma i difensori della juve sono forti?ti ricordi bonucci e chiellini nell'era preconte?
> La fortuna della juve è stato il centrocampo con vidal-pirlo-marchisio e poi pogba...ovviamente togli un paio di questi elementi senza degni sostituti e l incantesimo svanisce.


eh gia' !


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

Resto nella mia personale convinzione che la Juventus abbia già in mano il prossimo allenatore e che sia giunta la voce ai giocatori.
Probabilmente uno tra Guardiola, Capello e Klopp. Uno che costa molto, e questo spiegherebbe come mai non si sia speso molto sul mercato, ad eccezione di Alex Sandro. Tra l'altro è molto sospetto l'acquisto di questo giocatore, visto che Allegri non ha mai fatto follie per i terzini e sembra che sia arrivato più per imposizione societaria che per volere dell'allenatore.


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma appunto, questo ti richiede Thiago e Ibra per arrivare FORSE primo. Per quanto indebolita la rosa non è da squadra da un punto, quanto è il monte ingaggi del Chievo?



Infatti al posto di Thiago e Ibra arrivarono sostituti di pari livello, vero?



alessandro77 ha scritto:


> scusami, ma hai visto che 11 avevate contro Udinese e Chievo? ci può stare tutto il discorso sullo smantellamento della squadra, ma perdere contro l'Udinese e cavarvela per un soffio contro il Chievo mi paiono difficili da giustificare con il fatto che ti mancano Khedira e Marchisio ( in parte)e i nuovi sono assemblati male.. certo, se poi fai giocare Cuadrado l'ultima quarto d'ora..



Sono andati via Tevez, Pirlo e Vidal. Ad oggi saresti in grado di affermare che tutti i nuovi acquisti siano in grado di sopperire anche al 10% all'assenza dei tre partenti? Aggiungo pure che NON PUOI pretendere di vedere un gioco e che tutti si integrino se di fatto metà della rosa è arrivata dopo ferragosto. Il Chievo avrà pure un monte ingaggi di 69761270379 milioni più basso del nostro, ma è una squadra, mentre questa no.


----------



## Sir Pilade (13 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il tuo nickname, il tuo avatar   porti grandi notizie da Londra?





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sensazionali  ahahahah



Ci sarà un grande torneo, il giorno di Capodanno! Il vincitore di questo torneo, salirà sul trono! E sarà Re di tutta l'Inghilterra! *smuove i baffi*

Perdonatemi questo piccolo OT


----------



## alessandro77 (13 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Infatti al posto di Thiago e Ibra arrivarono sostituti di pari livello, vero?
> 
> 
> 
> Sono andati via Tevez, Pirlo e Vidal. Ad oggi saresti in grado di affermare che tutti i nuovi acquisti siano in grado di sopperire anche al 10% all'assenza dei tre partenti? Aggiungo pure che NON PUOI pretendere di vedere un gioco e che tutti si integrino se di fatto metà della rosa è arrivata dopo ferragosto. Il Chievo avrà pure un monte ingaggi di 69761270379 milioni più basso del nostro, ma è una squadra, mentre questa no.



Beh, voglio sperare che più del 10% si anche perché non stiamo parlando degli ultimi dei "co....i" dai. Non sono all'altezza di chi è partito, questo si, ma Udinese e Chievo DEVI batterli in casa con l'11 che la Juve ha in campo, poche storie


----------



## juve_inworld (14 Settembre 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Io ad Allegri rimprovero soprattutto la forma fisica dei giocatori - forse anche gli infortuni.
> Mandzukic a me in Bundesliga piaceva molto, peró soprattutto al Bayern, veniva servito con cross continui sulle fasce facendo la punta centrale...cioé l'esatto opposto di come giochiamo noi. Da noi il gioco sulle fasce é inesistente (non bastano certo Sandro e Cuadrado part-time) e giochiamo a due in attacco. 20 Mln per uno che non rientra nel piano tecnico della squadra, mica pochi.


Infatti, per questo Allegri dovrebbe usare sempre Alex Sandro e Cuadrado titolari, così possiamo avere una squadra veloce, che sfrutta benissimo le fasce, secondo me il problema è essattamente questo, non riesce a dare un gioco a questa squadra, quando chiunque ha già capito come devono giocare per fare bene.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io sono d accordo con te, ma secondo me quest anno uscirete alla distanza, allegri tranne l anno scorso è solito sbagliare gli inizi di stagione anche se un punto in tre partite non gli era mai capitato neanche con noi, per me avete una bella squadra ma si deve assemblare e magari con un altro modulo visto che avete preso cuadrado che va sfruttato..per dire Pereyra può fare pure l esterno dall altro lato con dybala e morata davanti, per me il problema principale è la difesa, io *lascerei *Rugani, a centrocampo manca il filtro che faceva Vidal e in attacco la personalità di tevez però a tutto questo si può sopperire con un gioco, avendo le idee chiare e allegri non mi sembra ce le abbia e uno che quando la squadra va male ca in confusione e inizia a fare scelte anche assurde..


Analisi perfetta, serve assolutamente un allenatore che sappia adattare il gioco ai giocatori che abbiamo in rosa, il potenziale c'è, ma se si va avanti così, faremo una bruttissima stagione, spero solo che Marotta lo cacci in fretta se si continua, non voglio essere buttato fuori nei gironi. Dicevi di lanciare Rugani, non lasciare vero? Secondo me dovrebbe entrare al posto di Barzagli già da subito  Romagnoli da voi si è già preso in mano la difesa, sta giocando veramente molto bene.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Settembre 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Resto nella mia personale convinzione che la Juventus abbia già in mano il prossimo allenatore e che sia giunta la voce ai giocatori.
> Probabilmente uno tra Guardiola, Capello e Klopp. Uno che costa molto, e questo spiegherebbe come mai non si sia speso molto sul mercato, ad eccezione di Alex Sandro. Tra l'altro è molto sospetto l'acquisto di questo giocatore, visto che Allegri non ha mai fatto follie per i terzini e sembra che sia arrivato più per imposizione societaria che per volere dell'allenatore.



A parte che Guardiola ha un ingaggio pauroso, la juve non ha una squadra eventualmente costruita per lui, quindi no, lo escludo al 100%. L'unico eventualmente potrebbe essere klopp, ma se fosse come dici, allora non avrebbe molto senso il rinnovo fatto ad allegri giusto poco tempo fa. 
Detto questo sei in errore sul mercato della juve, allegri chiedeva eccome un terzino, oltre al benedetto trequartista. E hanno speso tantissimo altro che, circa 110 mln. Solo che a differenza degli altri anni hanno ceduto i pezzi migliori.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Guardiola alla Juve  , è impossibile. 
Ecco Klopp invece avrebbe senso, e li migliorerà   
Prendere Capello, ormai equivale a un suicidio


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2015)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Infatti, per questo Allegri dovrebbe usare sempre Alex Sandro e Cuadrado titolari, così possiamo avere una squadra veloce, che sfrutta benissimo le fasce, secondo me il problema è essattamente questo, non riesce a dare un gioco a questa squadra, quando chiunque ha già capito come devono giocare per fare bene.
> 
> 
> Analisi perfetta, serve assolutamente un allenatore che sappia adattare il gioco ai giocatori che abbiamo in rosa, il potenziale c'è, ma se si va avanti così, faremo una bruttissima stagione, spero solo che Marotta lo cacci in fretta se si continua, non voglio essere buttato fuori nei gironi. Dicevi di lanciare Rugani, non lasciare vero? Secondo me dovrebbe entrare al posto di Barzagli già da subito  Romagnoli da voi si è già preso in mano la difesa, sta giocando veramente molto bene.



sisi lanciare


----------

